# Colnago Master verification



## techart (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi! I just purchased this colnago. I am not sure if its a master or a master piu... Please help me verify with the help of these images. The frame was repainted and all decals are handpainted even the columbus tubing label. Once I get a confirmation on the model should I repaint it to its factory color scheme? It is equipped with shimano dura ace 7402 in great condition but I will change it to campagnolo. Thank you very much!



















gilco tubing? internal cable routing


























campagnolo dropouts (does anybody know how to read the code?)








with its younger brother


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

There is a high likelihood that its a Master and not a Master Piu. 

First of all, all the Master Pius I have seen outright say "Master Piu" on the top tube. All the Master Pius that I have seen, and in fact, the very definition of a Master Piu is a straight Precisa fork. That bike has a classic curved fork, but I know in the 1987/1988 model year, quite a lot of folks were complaining about the straight fork (without riding them), including myself, on the assumption that straight forks mean very harsh and fast handling. How wrong we were! So quite a lot of people started swapping out the straight fork for a classic cuirved fork.

On the other hand, another consideration is the paintwork. The Decor style paintwork was rarely seen on a Master, which tend to have classic single color paint (Saronni style) or just plain red or white or black. Very few had the fancy paintwork of that frame, which would make the frame a rarer/special version of the Master, or possibly a Master Piu somehow painted to say only "Master," but I kind of doubt that.

Another consideration is Dura Ace 7402 was in the era of the Master, and not the Master Piu. But that doesn't mean anything. I've seen frames from the 80s ridden with carbon components 

My bet is that it is a Master and not a Master Piu. Doesn't mean Jack squat. Beautiful bike. Rides superbly. Don't paint it! Its beautiful the way it is.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

The difference between the Master and the Master Piu was the cable routing on the top tube. My Piu is exactly like the one in the 88 catalog, with a curved fork and no bottle cage mount on the seat tube.

I would say your frame is probably a PIU, based on the top tube cable routing. Have a look at the scan from the 88 catalog:

https://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/04a.jpg


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Err I think it may depend on the market you buy

I had a 1987 Master with that internal cable routing and chromed fork and chromed head lugs, and I can unequivocally say that a number of Masters I have seen in America have internal cable routing. Mine was plain red, with white decals, and C Record. Beautiful. But stolen. 

As far as I remember, in America, Master Pius came with straight forks as standard, but many people asked for curved forks. 

Plus Master Piu was touted as ultra high end. And we all know Colnago. They capitAlize on every marketing opportunity. That frame would outright say "Master Piu"

In my eyes, it's a Master, but zacolnago may be European and has a different perspective.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Highly possible regarding markets etc. If i'm not mistaken the OP is implying that his frame has already been repainted, and is trying to determine the model. 

Either way, like you said its a beauty of a frame. At least we can be sure its an earlier Master judging by the cutout on the BB.


----------

